# 2003 BLADE Show



## Richard S. (Jun 19, 2003)

i was in Atlanta this past weekend for the Blade Show and it was incredible. 2 1/2  days of constant drooling. i was lucky enough to meet several of the top makers including Elishewitz,Lightfoot, Hayes and a bunch of others, and the best thing about it, these people are a hell of a lot nicer than you would think. i mean, that kind of creativity and skill and they spoke to me like my neighbor would. i was basically blown away by the whole experience.....truly the highlight of my year so far.........respects to all


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 19, 2003)

Was this the blade show that Guro Dionaldo was to introduce a new kerambit?

I'll have to check his site again.

Cthulhu


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 20, 2003)

not that i saw,......the only new kerambit design that i did see was a Michael Janich design made by David Dempsey,sort of a flared ridge on the blade designed to make any wound uh..."gape" for lack of a better term..........respects


----------



## M F (Jun 20, 2003)

Jerry Hossom introduce a new Karambit, designed by Guro Ray.  It was not heat treated or sharpened, though, just there to introduce the design.  I believe Guro Ray also did am impromptu demonstration of Sayoc Kali at some point.  I have seen a few still pics of the demo at various knife related forums.  I will see if I can get a pic to post.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 20, 2003)

If you can get some pics, that'd be great.

Cthulhu


----------



## M F (Jun 20, 2003)

Cthulhu,
PM sent about this pic.  Maybe you can get a pic up here tonight.


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 21, 2003)

that figures, Jerry Hossom was at the same set of tables as Mr.Simonich and the Strider guys and they were packed  every time we tried to see them. i did see a couple of interesting things happen at Steve Taranis table though.......


----------



## M F (Jun 22, 2003)

Richard,
I think you should let us in on what you saw at Steve Tarani's table.


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 22, 2003)

ok, bear in mind i know jack about kerambit training, but most of what they did involved punch and knife defenses that evolved into a flow of constant cutting--a lot of joint attacking and such. i only saw them do this a couple of times  but the cobb galleria is huge and there was lots of other stuff i wanted to check out. so im sure i missed a lot.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 22, 2003)

Here is a photo of the kerambit in question.

Thanks to M F, who pointed me to the pic's location!

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *ok, bear in mind i know jack about kerambit training, but most of what they did involved punch and knife defenses that evolved into a flow of constant cutting--a lot of joint attacking and such. i only saw them do this a couple of times  but the cobb galleria is huge and there was lots of other stuff i wanted to check out. so im sure i missed a lot. *



You should get in touch with member Palusut.  I think he's in N. Carolina and is the representative for Guro Dionaldo's system up there.  He hosts Guro Ray a bit and could let you know when he'll be up there next.  And you could also get together at other times to train as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## nahkohewalker (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes Mr. Dionaldo was there and he did bring one prototype. But it wasn't on display on a table he carried it around in a case.


----------

